# Struggling with getting help with my SS.



## SierraMadreMe (Mar 26, 2015)

Ok.

So,I noticed that my SS payment wasn't deposited in my US bank account this month.I sent an email to the Gal that I normally talk to.No answer.I called...the call went to message.Called back several times and finally connected.She informs me that she has been moved to a new unit,and that my new caseworker is Mrs..... and gives me her email address.I email the new case worker 2 times over the next 2 days.No answer.

I then try calling former case worker multiple times...no answer,but I leave message.No reply.

I then email Office of International Operations and fill out the webform.I get a response...you know,the "someone will contact you " message.I hear nothing of course,so I then mail FBU (Federal Benefits Unit) at the Embassy and get the old "Someone will contact you within 3 days" message.

So nice to be able to contact someone and get help when you need it.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

That's really strange and would guess you ended up with the Murphy's law effect for some reason. I too have a new case worker there but have had no problems in contacting someone there and in my last contact with them there just two weeks ago received email replies the same day each time.
Sure hope your luck improves as that is really unusual for them there.


Jet


----------



## SierraMadreMe (Mar 26, 2015)

They have been responsive with me in the past as well.I have this feeling that my original caseworker dropped the ball,and now she is embarrassed to admit she messed up.I am only guessing of course,but nothing else comes to mind that would have this effect.

A few months ago,I sent in a new Direct Deposit form cause my old bank sold my branch to another bank.I contacted SS in Manila and my caseworker sent me the DD form and told me to "fill it up" and return to her and she would do the update.Fast forward to July,and suddenly no deposit shows up.

My guess? She didn't update the information,and now she doesn't want to talk to me out of embarrassment.I hope I am wrong...but

that is the only explanation that makes sense.

I tried calling International Operations in Maryland..but it just went to message.

I will update if I ever hear back from anyone.


----------



## SierraMadreMe (Mar 26, 2015)

Well,I came back to edit my post,but I guess the forum only lets you have 10 minutes to do that.

It isn't fair of me to cast aspersions,when I have no facts to back it up.I know I am a little frustrated cause no one at the SS office seems to want to help,but that doesn't give me the right to jump to conclusions.

My apologies.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

SierraMadreMe said:


> Well,I came back to edit my post,but I guess the forum only lets you have 10 minutes to do that.
> 
> It isn't fair of me to cast aspersions,when I have no facts to back it up.I know I am a little frustrated cause no one at the SS office seems to want to help,but that doesn't give me the right to jump to conclusions.
> 
> My apologies.


No problem. I Think all of us would be upset at that. Might pay to go to the embassy if possible. When inside at the American Citizens Services office, demand to speak to an American citizen. You have that right. Perhaps he or she will get the ball rolling.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

SierraMadreMe said:


> Well,I came back to edit my post,but I guess the forum only lets you have 10 minutes to do that.
> 
> It isn't fair of me to cast aspersions,when I have no facts to back it up.I know I am a little frustrated cause no one at the SS office seems to want to help,but that doesn't give me the right to jump to conclusions.
> 
> My apologies.


No need to apologize for something we all do to some extent at times. 

My main form of exercise is Jumping to conclusions. LOL

Hope you get it worked out.

Fred


----------



## SierraMadreMe (Mar 26, 2015)

I mailed an officer at my new bank in the US.She informed me that the cutoff for the forwarding of electronic deposits from the old bank was...get this...June 10.

She has no way to check to see what banking address the electronic deposits are going to,but it sure seems to me that if June 10 was the cutoff at the old bank,and my July benefit doesn't show up at the new bank.then it sounds pretty coincidental to me.

Maybe.


----------



## mrbobo (Dec 11, 2014)

*Call SS in the USA*

You don't have to deal with the US Embassy in Manila. Call Social Security support 1-800-772-1213 in the US directly and they will help you. I had the same problem as you ,my check was not direct deposited. I recommend that you download Skype and use it to call. Since SS is an 800 number it is free to call. You may wait on hold for a while but they will eventually will answer. I was pleasantly surprised at how quickly they resolved my issue. The best time to call is when the office opens, I believe 8 am EDT but you may want to google it.


----------



## SierraMadreMe (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks mrbobo.

I never received a call back from SS,so I called the Embassy directly.The phone rang once and the machine answered,I entered 9 and a SS person picked up after 3 rings.I briefly explained my situation,so he pulled up my file.He was able to see that July's payment was returned.I then asked him if he could see an updated Direct Deposit order,and he said that it was entered near the first of April.I asked him for the routing number to see if maybe there was a mistake entered,and He said that it looked wrong to him.Turns out,whoever entered the information,entered the entire number as my account number,instead of entering the routing number,and then the account number.

He said that he will try to get it corrected and sent in the morning.Turns out that they only have till 1pm to input data,and the cutoff for changes for the month is the 20th.So it will be close.If he can't get the change posted in time,then it will be Sept before I see whether or not that was the problem.

He did say that all my benefits will be paid of course.


Now we wait.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Training needed at SS*



SierraMadreMe said:


> Thanks mrbobo.
> 
> I never received a call back from SS,so I called the Embassy directly.The phone rang once and the machine answered,I entered 9 and a SS person picked up after 3 rings.I briefly explained my situation,so he pulled up my file.He was able to see that July's payment was returned.I then asked him if he could see an updated Direct Deposit order,and he said that it was entered near the first of April.I asked him for the routing number to see if maybe there was a mistake entered,and He said that it looked wrong to him.Turns out,whoever entered the information,entered the entire number as my account number,instead of entering the routing number,and then the account number.
> 
> ...


Sounds like training is sorely needed at the Social Security Administration, my gosh it must be hard to get a Government job and then to input the data so carelessly, what kind of worker is that? Possibly a very young or new person, so either they were fired or had to be sent back for retraining, somebody signed this person off as qualified...Not! 

Good news is that I feel you'll have this issue resolved by August.


----------



## mrbobo (Dec 11, 2014)

If I remember correctly it only took one or two business days to get my SS check redeposited into my account. I hope that you are just as lucky as I was!


----------



## SierraMadreMe (Mar 26, 2015)

mrbobo said:


> If I remember correctly it only took one or two business days to get my SS check redeposited into my account. I hope that you are just as lucky as I was!


Well,your well wishes turned the tide mrbobo...well,mostly anyway.

I have been watching my bank account for any activity.Today I saw a deposit from Social Security.Only 1 issue tho,the amount deposited is $194 short.Now..I don't know how in the world they could get the amount wrong...but they once again proved that they are indeed fallible...and on a very regular basis it would seem.Still,I guess that receiving most of my benefit,is far better than none...but it really gives a person pause to consider how something so inherently easy, can become so very difficult.:noidea:

I guess I have the pleasure of contacting the SS office in Manila once again,and see if the nice fellow who helped me last time,can help me once more.He really was very helpful,and I was pleasantly surprised by his personable demeanor.It's just that..you know...I have other things I would rather be doing. 

SMM

Now ain't this just grand?

LOL


----------



## mrbobo (Dec 11, 2014)

I am glad to hear that they redeposited your SS check, albeit a little short! I am sure that they will straighten it out in short order. One thing to watch out for. When I had a similar problem as yourself, my SS check was not direct deposited into my account, something very interesting happened. When my check got redeposited into my checking account my SS direct deposit date changed! I used to get my SS check on the second Wednesday of the month. When I had the problem and they redeposited my check, the redeposit occurred on the third of the month. Since then, two years ago, I have been receiving my SS check on the third of the month.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

SierraMadreMe said:


> Today I saw a deposit from Social Security.Only 1 issue tho,the amount deposited is $194 short.Now..I don't know how in the world they could get the amount wrong...but they once again proved that they are indeed fallible...and on a very regular basis it would seem.
> 
> LOL


Where your SS deposit is that amount short, the first things that come to my mind is this:

Did you just turn 65yrs old? Is you address on record with SS in the States?
If yes to both, then they probably started deducting for Medicare Part-B. If that turns out to be the case you need to change your address to here in the Philippines and have your direct deposit sent here to a local bank-and opt out of Medicare part-B.


Jet Lag


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Jet Lag said:


> Where your SS deposit is that amount short, the first things that come to my mind is this:
> 
> Did you just turn 65yrs old? Is you address on record with SS in the States?
> If yes to both, then they probably started deducting for Medicare Part-B. If that turns out to be the case you need to change your address to here in the Philippines and have your direct deposit sent here to a local bank-and opt out of Medicare part-B.
> ...


Some of us don't have that option if we are ex military and want to maintain TriCare, whether we deposit stateside or here. One question I have is if I decided to DD my SS check to the Philippines do I have the option of either a $ or Php account?

Chuck


----------



## mrbobo (Dec 11, 2014)

When you turn 65 and are already collecting SS (I took mine at 62) you are automatically enrolled in Medicare Part A. If you want Medicare part B you have to enroll, SS does not automatically enroll you. I turned 65 last December. I received a letter from Medicare stating that I was automatically enrolled in Part A and if I wanted Part B I would have to enroll. Part B has never been deducted from my SS check as I never enrolled. I believe the cost is 104 dollars a month for Part B. Since SierraMadreMe was shorted 194 dollars I don't think that a Medicare deduction is his problem. Bear in mind here that I did have a Philippine address when I turned 65. To the best of my knowledge even if you are living in the US you must enroll in Part B as it is a personal decision as to whether or not you want to pay for the additional Part B coverage. It will be interesting to find out what actually happened to SierraMadreMe.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Sounds like you may have finally talked to a competent individual that will now correct the unfortunate situation! PLEASE keep us informed as to how this turns out...

I hope you get your funds soon...July to September...that is a long time to go without your benefits.

I have toyed with the idea of changing my direct deposit account but I am not sure I am up to the hassle...My Direct Deposit for both my VA and my SS go into an account in Manila but if my wife and I finish our home in the Province, I want to have the direct deposit go into a branch that is closer to my home!

It is actually the crazy Philippine banking system that is the problem...every bank branch here is treated like a franchise office and we are required to go in person to the original branch in order to make a withdrawal from our US Dollar Direct Deposit Savings Account...I "really" do not want to even think about going all the way to Manila every month just to do my banking! In the US...a bank is a bank and every branch is the same as any other branch...but here in the Philippines, you have to be very cautious of where you actually open your account...which branch you select, their hours of operation, their location with regards to traffic, etc. Because if you ever need to do anything of importance...you MUST go back to the original Bank Branch...especially when it comes to the direct deposit of your US Benefits...you are only allowed to do personal, face-to-face, over the counter transactions at your original opening branch.

So my question remains...do I want to have the hassle of trying to change my direct deposit? Or do I want the hassle of traveling all the way to Manila every month to do my banking? Ummmm...which is the lesser of two evils? Once again...as we all have said...Welcome to the Philippines...Hahaha...I love it!


----------



## SierraMadreMe (Mar 26, 2015)

I remember very distinctly getting a notification that I had been enrolled in Medicare Part A on my 65th BD.The literature stated that IF I elected to enroll in Part B,that the enrollment period was/is the month of January.

My residence address for SS is here in the PI,but my bank where my benefit is deposited is in the US.

I remember getting the annual "are you still alive" form in the mail on the 6th of this past June.That form indicated that I was enrolled in the Government sponsored Part C.I mailed my caseworker at the Embassy about that,but never heard anything back,so I just forgot about it.

I hope to know more on Tuesday.No sense in contacting SS on Monday,as it is still Sunday in the US...or at least that is how I look at it.


SMM


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Couple of things have occured to me while reading this thread. If your address is in the states the deposit will be made to your account on whichever wed your birthday calls for, if you use a foreign address the deposit will be on the 3rd of the month. I started collecting in 2001 and have never received any type of "are you still alive" communication. I think the reason is that I have never failed to file a Federal Tax Return even though it always works out to $0 either way. Just one of my bad habits I have. I do maintain a stateside address at a mail forwarder in Texas and stay enrolled in Part B so this may have something to do with it.

Just thought I would throw these things into the discussion as they have been mentioned in passing.

Fred


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

mrbobo said:


> When you turn 65 and are already collecting SS (I took mine at 62) you are automatically enrolled in Medicare Part A. If you want Medicare part B you have to enroll, SS does not automatically enroll you. I turned 65 last December. I received a letter from Medicare stating that I was automatically enrolled in Part A and if I wanted Part B I would have to enroll. Part B has never been deducted from my SS check as I never enrolled. I believe the cost is 104 dollars a month for Part B. Since SierraMadreMe was shorted 194 dollars I don't think that a Medicare deduction is his problem. Bear in mind here that I did have a Philippine address when I turned 65. To the best of my knowledge even if you are living in the US you must enroll in Part B as it is a personal decision as to whether or not you want to pay for the additional Part B coverage. It will be interesting to find out what actually happened to SierraMadreMe.


I am now 68 and 3 years ago I was automatically enrolled in Part B. I have lived here since 2010, but my address with SS is stateside as is my DD. You have the option to decline if you have stateside address and DD. In my case I have TriCare so not really an option.

I will ask my question again since I have not seen it answered: One question I have is if I decided to DD my SS check to the Philippines do I have the option of either a $ or Php account?

Chuck


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

bidrod said:


> I am now 68 and 3 years ago I was automatically enrolled in Part B. I have lived here since 2010, but my address with SS is stateside as is my DD. You have the option to decline if you have stateside address and DD. In my case I have TriCare so not really an option.
> 
> I will ask my question again since I have not seen it answered: One question I have is if I decided to DD my SS check to the Philippines do I have the option of either a $ or Php account?
> 
> Chuck


Hi Chuck,

If direct deposited here to the Philippines, it MUST be a US dollar account. That account can not be used for any other purpose by you or anyone else. It is then up to you to withdrawal and transfer into pesos.

My wife and I have a separate, joint, peso account at the same bank. We transfer my social security and most other monies, including her full time employment into that peso account. Works very well for us.


Jet Lag


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Jet Lag said:


> Hi Chuck,
> 
> If direct deposited here to the Philippines, it MUST be a US dollar account. That account can not be used for any other purpose by you or anyone else. It is then up to you to withdrawal and transfer into pesos.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jet Lag. I currently have a Prime Saver $ account with BDO, it is for 60 or older only. But my asawa can withdraw as long as I authorize on the bank deposit/withdrawal slip, know I lose that option with the SS DD. We currently also have the joint peso account. Hmmmmm decisions, decisions.

Chuck


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

bidrod said:


> Thanks Jet Lag. I currently have a Prime Saver $ account with BDO, it is for 60 or older only. But my asawa can withdraw as long as I authorize on the bank deposit/withdrawal slip, know I lose that option with the SS DD. We currently also have the joint peso account. Hmmmmm decisions, decisions.
> 
> Chuck


Yea, you will lose that option but for us at least, having that SS direct deposited here is the best thing. I look forward to going to the bank each month anyway as it gets me outa the house. If the kids are out of school they go with me and have a day or half day out with them on the town.

Jet


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Dollar or Peso Account*



bidrod said:


> I am now 68 and 3 years ago I was automatically enrolled in Part B. I have lived here since 2010, but my address with SS is stateside as is my DD. You have the option to decline if you have stateside address and DD. In my case I have TriCare so not really an option.
> 
> I will ask my question again since I have not seen it answered: One question I have is if I decided to DD my SS check to the Philippines do I have the option of either a $ or Php account?
> 
> Chuck


It's going to be a US Dollar account, but you can open up a separate peso account.


----------



## SierraMadreMe (Mar 26, 2015)

Ok.

I contacted the SS office at the Embassy today.Not nearly as satisfying as the previous encounter.I tried to convince the person who answered the phone to allow me to talk to the young man who helped me last time,but she insisted that he isn't my caseworker...but that didn't stop her from looking at my file.:confused2:

She said that SS had withheld voluntary Fed Income Tax.She told me that SS is sending me a notice regarding the "Voluntary Fed Tax Withholding". This gave me an idea of what the problem is.

When I originally signed up for my SS,I elected to voluntarily have a percentage withheld to pay my annual income tax with.I am inclined to believe that someone withheld that percentage again for Taxes.In other words they double withheld...or at least that is the way it appears to me..(with my limited math skills I still figured it out).

I don't mean to appear critical,but good grief..how hard can it be to read a file and see that tax is ALREADY being withheld?

Sheesh. 

If I am wrong,then I will apologize...but I don't see any other scenario where the math figures out.

And I wish they would allow us to choose our own caseworker...not just the one who comes up in rotation.I could barely make out what she was saying.


----------



## SierraMadreMe (Mar 26, 2015)

In case anyone is interested...I got a response by email from my new caseworker this afternoon,saying that she will be contacting me tomorrow.

She even got my name wrong,and it was in the original email I sent her.

This response is a full 2 weeks and 3 days since I first tried to contact her.

I guess I am lucky that it wasn't a life or death situation.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

SierraMadreMe said:


> She even got my name wrong,and it was in the original email I sent her.
> 
> This response is a full 2 weeks and 3 days since I first tried to contact her.
> 
> I guess I am lucky that it wasn't a life or death situation.


Got to realize the thought process & priorities of someone employed by the Govt. LOL

Fred


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

SierraMadreMe said:


> In case anyone is interested...I got a response by email from my new caseworker this afternoon,saying that she will be contacting me tomorrow.
> 
> She even got my name wrong,and it was in the original email I sent her.
> 
> ...





fmartin_gila said:


> Got to realize the thought process & priorities of someone employed by the Govt. LOL
> 
> Fred


I understand the "typical" attitude of government employees back home in the States. But here it's a whole new ball game. Most of the SS workers at the embassy are locals that are well trained and truly enjoy their jobs there. They worked very hard to get where they are.

That said and in their defence, I have never in my lifetime run into more caring, qualified, dedicated, and willing US government employees than the the Filipino/Filipina employees at any of the departments at the US Embassy in Manila.

If there is a problem or issue it should be able to be resolved quickly with them. Sadly, there are those that are rude and or obnoxious and naturally, workers will withhold timely help in those cases. Who wouldn't? Not saying that's what happened here but I have yet to find the embassy slow, uncooperative, or unwilling to do what is needed quickly.



Jet Lag


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

I have stated previously that my main exercise is jumping to conclusions and I may have belittled a group of individuals (referring to the Embassy Staff) who do not deserve to be treated that manner. If so I apologize to them. I will mention that I have not so far had to do any business with the Embassy so I may have spoken out of turn.

I do get down to the Iloilo City Hall frequently as my Asawa has a couple of relatives who are employed there. What I have noticed is that when walking by the cubicles in the different departments, it seems as if about half have some sort of game on the screen. This goes along with the seemingly total inefficiency and endless delays of getting most anything accomplished here, this prompted my remark.

Fred


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

fmartin_gila said:


> I have stated previously that my main exercise is jumping to conclusions and I may have belittled a group of individuals (referring to the Embassy Staff) who do not deserve to be treated that manner. If so I apologize to them. I will mention that I have not so far had to do any business with the Embassy so I may have spoken out of turn.
> 
> I do get down to the Iloilo City Hall frequently as my Asawa has a couple of relatives who are employed there. What I have noticed is that when walking by the cubicles in the different departments, it seems as if about half have some sort of game on the screen. This goes along with the seemingly total inefficiency and endless delays of getting most anything accomplished here, this prompted my remark.
> 
> Fred


Fred, No worries--apology not necessary at all..


----------



## SierraMadreMe (Mar 26, 2015)

Jet Lag said:


> I understand the "typical" attitude of government employees back home in the States. But here it's a whole new ball game. Most of the SS workers at the embassy are locals that are well trained and truly enjoy their jobs there. They worked very hard to get where they are.
> 
> That said and in their defence, I have never in my lifetime run into more caring, qualified, dedicated, and willing US government employees than the the Filipino/Filipina employees at any of the departments at the US Embassy in Manila.
> 
> Jet Lag


I will admit to a measure of angst with regards to the struggle I have been having.I am not a pillar of patience,either,so that compounds the problem.

With that said,

I just got off the phone with my case worker.She seemed like a real nice person,like so many are that we have met here.She obviously is interested in helping...but...for cryin out loud...there evidently is not the sense of urgency that a person without income would like to see.

Maybe a requirement to respond to an email within a day or 2,even it it were just a courtesy response,at least we would know they are listening.


Here is the deal.They have (SS) until 1pm to access the computer that contains our information.After 1pm the system is unavailable (for whatever reason).She called at 2pm.Not only that,but she called at 2pm on Friday.The Embassy isn't open on Sat,and with the time difference between here and the US,she won't be able to access my information until Tues.So..another 3 days spent wondering what the heck is going on,and how to correct it.

I don't know who is in charge there...but there should be a requirement,that all contact be performed before 1pm in the afternoon.Otherwise it is just a exercize in frustration management.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

SierraMadreMe said:


> I will admit to a measure of angst with regards to the struggle I have been having.I am not a pillar of patience,either,so that compounds the problem.
> 
> With that said,
> 
> ...




Just so you know...the reason why they only have up until 1:00pm to access your account information is because the US Social Security Administration completely shuts down their entire computer networking system each and everyday and it is "OFFLINE" all around the world to any and all users...including the SS Office here at the Manila Embassy.

Basically their hands are tied because the SSA Computer Network shuts down and they really do not have access to it.

BUT...with that said, I totally agree with you about their sense of urgency. Just a simple phone call or email response so you at least know that someone is working on it and that they apparently seem to care. Most of us do not ask very much in the way of customer service...just let us know our situation is being handled.

I have met some nice caring people here since relocating to the Philippines but I have also noticed that there is a distinct lack of properly executed customer service polices with most all companies here. I hope you get a good resolution to your situation and thank you for posting the continued progress regarding this issue so the rest of us can see how it pans out.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Cebu Citizen said:


> Just so you know...the reason why they only have up until 1:00pm to access your account information is because the US Social Security Administration completely shuts down their entire computer networking system each and everyday and it is "OFFLINE" all around the world to any and all users...including the SS Office here at the Manila Embassy.
> 
> Basically their hands are tied because the SSA Computer Network shuts down and they really do not have access to it.
> 
> ...


I too have experienced a total lack of customer service at every turn here. But the one exception over the years has been Social Security at the US embassy in Manila. They are not only fast, friendly, and courteous; but have always gone out of their way to make sure things are done right. Even contacting me by phone after any change just to be sure I know it has been done. Good example here. This June I didn't receive that yearly "are you still alive" type letter from the states. I emailed my worker at the embassy about it and she immediately emailed me the same document and told me if it didn't come by the end of Oct to fill it out and send to her. I can not sing their praises loud enough. For sure, these people are not payed enough! Five days later she voice called me to me sure I got her email. My letter was delayed and finally came. But these people do really care about us I believe and am thankful for them.


Jet Lag


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

I have also had GREAT consideration when dealing with the Social Security here at the US Embassy. I cannot think of any personal situation since I arrived here in the Philippines when the SSA at the Manila US Embassy did not handle my situation with great care and with full satisfaction.

I hope that SierraMadreMe will soon get this same great satisfaction in the resolve of his situation. I am very optimistic that this will happen...perhaps his issue was just a fluke where an unfortunate situation accidentally fell between the cracks and is now finally being properly handled.


----------



## SierraMadreMe (Mar 26, 2015)

Ok.

I got an email from my caseworker saying that it does appear that my tax deduction was double withheld.She said that she could not see notification of any kind as to why this happened.

She contacted the "Head Office" with a request for information on the anomaly,and she said that it normally takes 30 days for the request to be answered.

In the meantime,my SS was deposited yesterday as usual,and in the right amount. :confused2:

Wonder if I will ever get my $200 back.


----------

